# MKIS Prom Night 2009



## heartpatrick (May 29, 2009)

Hi All,

Sharing some photos from the Mt Kiara International School Prom Night 2009 event that I covered last week:

Pic 1:






Pic 2:





Pic 3:





Pic 4:





Pic 5:





Pic 6:





Pic 7:





Pic 8:






The complete album is available at:
Heartpatrick - Assignments - MKIS Prom Night 2009


Thanks all.



Regards,
Patrick
Heartpatrick: Malaysia Wedding Photographer


----------

